# Donating pierced earrings?



## QSis (May 2, 2008)

I never throw ANYTHING away, unless it's shabby and/or unusable.

I donate big bags of stuff to charity several times a year, but don't know what to do about pierced earrings (not expensive) that no longer fit with my wardrobe and/or tastes.

Can they be sold by charities, or is there a health concern? Should I (heaven forbid) TOSS them???

Lee


----------



## Fisher's Mom (May 2, 2008)

Yes, you can donate them since they can be cleaned. Of course, you can't _toss_ them!!!! Besides, there are lots of young women who love vintage jewelry. (Maybe some young men, too.)


----------



## babetoo (May 2, 2008)

i would just clean the posts very well with alcohol. that should take care of most germs. then let the buyer decide if that is enough.



babe


----------



## josh_swinehart (May 2, 2008)

I assume you mean base metal earrings, costume, not gold or silver.

Either way they can be donated to charity. But if they are precious metal I would not donate them. Many charitable organizations (thrift stores/church rummage groups) do not know what to do with precious metal jewelry, they often sell it for the same price as the costume stuff. If it is precious metal and you would like to donate it take it to a jeweler or a pawn shop and then donate the proceeds. That way the charity gets the most out of the item. 

I only say this because I often buy gold and silver at thrift shops and church rummage sales for far less than it is worth. I do not feel too bad because they are getting something for it and I get gold and silver to work with for a good price. I am an artist/jeweler.

If the pieces are costume then by all means donate them along with any other household items. You might want to put them in a ziplock bag that is labeled so they are not lost in any sorting that the charity does.

Just my 2 cents.

-Josh hart


----------



## Constance (May 2, 2008)

I'd love to see some of your work, Josh. Do you have any pictures?


----------



## josh_swinehart (May 2, 2008)

Constance said:


> I'd love to see some of your work, Josh. Do you have any pictures?



Some of my jewelry is here.

I have a lot of work that needs to be photographed and posted still. 

I am working on setting up a studio space and getting my portfolio ready to apply to grad school. I am behind right now, most of the work in that gallery is as much as 4 years old. Thanks for looking.

-Josh hart


----------



## Fisher's Mom (May 2, 2008)

Oooooh, Josh, your jewelry is lovely. And you are a really talented photographer. I'm especially drawn to your Alder Cone Pendant. Is any of your jewelry for sale?


----------



## josh_swinehart (May 2, 2008)

Fisher's Mom said:


> Oooooh, Josh, your jewelry is lovely. And you are a really talented photographer. I'm especially drawn to your Alder Cone Pendant. Is any of your jewelry for sale?



Pretty much anything I have that has had its photo taken is for sale. Like I said, I am trying to get my grad school portfolio set up. I would have to check but I think I have a alder cone or two. Private message me if you are interested in anything. 

Sorry QSis, I did not mean to threadjack you. 

-Josh hart


----------



## *amy* (May 2, 2008)

QSis said:


> I never throw ANYTHING away, unless it's shabby and/or unusable.
> 
> I donate big bags of stuff to charity several times a year, but don't know what to do about pierced earrings (not expensive) that no longer fit with my wardrobe and/or tastes.
> 
> ...


 

I donate lots a few times a year as well, Lee.  If there's a problem w an item, I'm pretty sure the store will not sell it.  But, think earrings should be fine.  Depending on the style of the earring, one can change out the posts.  When I made jewelry (& went from clip-ons to pierced), I bought a supply of jump rings & earring converters in silver & gold.  Needle nosed pliers come in handy.  Hope that helps.


----------



## Maverick2272 (May 2, 2008)

We are donating constantly as well, that is always a good idea whether or not it is Salvation Army, Goodwill, or other.
Nothing we could do with pierced ear rings, as no one has any here! My oldest daughter is only 10, my other 3, and DW has never pierced her ears.


----------



## QSis (May 4, 2008)

Thank you for the replies, everyone!

I certainly will donate my costume jewelry, clean them well, and package them in individual baggies!

Great!

Lee


----------

